# Looking for a Front Mount Intercooler



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking for a font mount intercooler the width must be anything under 100 mm as don’t want to cut the bumper. 
Thanks


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a stock r33 Gtr one with all piping


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

dylan said:


> I have a stock r33 Gtr one with all piping


Looking for a aftermarket one


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Jay1 said:


> Looking for a aftermarket one


After searching alot and finding nothing i got in touch with parts Plug a guy called jabz he sourced me a plazmaman intercooler at a very good price


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Takamo said:


> After searching alot and finding nothing i got in touch with parts Plug a guy called jabz he sourced me a plazmaman intercooler at a very good price


Thanks just need cheep one as will be selling the car.


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

dylan said:


> I have a stock r33 Gtr one with all piping


Need a aftermarket one


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Toyosport intercooler fmic | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Toyosport intercooler. Measurements in photo please check it'll fit your car i think this was for a mkiv supra</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">New but been sat in shed for a yr no longer needed </p>



www.ebay.co.uk





Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Any use selling this one


----------

